# Günstige Ufermatte



## Janski (14. Nov. 2011)

Tach Leute,

habe mal einen Versuch gestartet dieses Jahr und wollte euch daran teilhaben lassen. 
Und zwar suchte ich nach einer günstigen Lösung mein Teichufer zu begrünen.
Vor ner Woche kam mir dann die Idee einfach 300er Teichvlies zu kaufen, es ist die gewünschte Breite zu schneiden und anzurauen.
Dabei habe ich einfach Sand mit etwas Kies auf das Vlies gestreut und kräftig gerieben. S wurde die Oberfläche angeraut und der Samen konnte halten.
Befestigt und verlegt wie ne normale Ufermatte. Etwas Rasen drauf gestreut und heut Mittag traute ich meinen Augen kaum, denn der Rasen war schon gekeimt und es sind schon feine Stengel zu sehen, die Wurzeln sind in das Vlies rein gewachsen und halten.
Dies war ein 2 Meter langes Stück, nächstes Jahr werde ich das im den ganzen Teich machen und mehr Rasen säen. 

Fotos setze ich später rein 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## buddler (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

kann rasen dauerhaft nass stehen?


----------



## Sveni (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Wenn er genügend Sonne abbekommt, dann ja. Wenn er viel Schatten hat, beginnt er recht schnell zu vermoosen.

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Janski (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi Buddler,

ja das klappt, habe die Idee vom Angelteich bekommen, der hat seine Ufer flach gemacht und da Rasen gesät, der wächst sogar bis ins Wasser rein 
Fotos kommen morgen, war bis eben weg und jetzt ist es schon dunkel.
Wenn das alles so klappt wie ich mir das vorstelle ist die Sache mit dem Folien abdecken bald Geschichte.
Für den Schatten kommt natürlich Schattenrasen zum Einsatz.
In erster Linie ging es mir hierbei auch darum, dass Wasser kühler zu halten im Sommer weg. den Forellen 
Nächstes Jahr werde ich dann auch ne Schwimminsel im Selben Prinzip bauen, ich stecke Rohre zusammen und spanne in der Mitte Vlies und lasse das etwas ins Wasser ragen und säe Rasen drauf aus 
Kostenpunkt für diese Schwimminsel dürfte bei 15€ höchstens liegen mit 2m² Größe und man kann ja auch Wasserpflanzen mit drauf säen.
Das einzige wo ich Bedenken hatte war, dass die Wurzeln auch ins lies kommen, aber das klappt dank der Aufrauung mit dem Sand sehr gut. 

Ich bin begeistert und werde nächstes Jahr den ganzen Teich damit verschönern 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## laolamia (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

hi!

ich frag mich grade warum da kein anderer drauf gekommen ist... gibt bestimmt einen haken... ich warte auf die pflanzen und naehrstoffexperten. 

gruss lao


----------



## Theo (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Moin.
Wie wird der Rasen kurz gehalten? Rasenmäher? Schafe? Nagelscherre?
Ich habe immer alles versucht damit kein Rasen am Ufer wächst und hier wird er extra gesät?
Irgendwie verstehe ich das nicht. Das Gras wuchert doch alles zu oder nicht?


----------



## der trommler (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Theo genau das hab ich mich auch gefragt,aber nicht getraut
Toto


----------



## Janski (14. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi Theo,

genau das ist ja das Ziel 
Ein natürliches Ufer zu gestalten und die Folie zu kaschieren 
Den Rasen könnte man natürlich abschneiden aber warum sollte man ? 
Wenn das mit dem Rasen jetzt klappt, was ja nur ein Versuch war, werde ich im nächstens Jahr
auf jeden Fall auch Wasserpflanzensamen und so ne Sachen da drauf säen. 

@Lao
Das habe ich mich auch gefragt xD
Werde weiterhin berichten wie sich das macht, sollte es so weitergehen wie bisher, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Der Haken muss echt noch gefunden werden und da möchte ich mal ne fundierte Aussag hören, weil die Wurzeln können rein wachsen und das mit der Kapillarwirkung klappt auch, das immer ein ganz bisschen Wasser für die Pflanzen nach kommt, also bis jetzt sehe ich jedenfalls keinerlei Probleme. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Nori (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Die Variante mit dem grünen/braunen/grauen Kunstrasenteppich (ohne Drainage-Noppen) ist ja auch schon bekannt - funzt genauso (mit dem Sandeinreiben,  etc.) - wieso soll der Rasen nicht bis zum Teich wachsen - sieht doch natürlicher aus wie Gehwegplatten oder penibelst aneinandergereihte Steine.
Wenn etwas Wasser verschwinden sollte füllt man eben nach - dann erübrigt sich der großangelegte Wasserwechsel....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Janski (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi nori,

wobei Kunstrasen teurer als normales Teichvlies ist  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Servus Jan,
so mag das schon funktionieren,
aber ich finde so viel teurer sind die Ufermatten auch nicht, wenn man einen
Noname Anbieter nimmt. vor allem haben die Ufermatten viel mehr Hohlräume in denen sich
dann auch das Substrat besser hält, und die Wurzeln sich besser verankern können.
Ausserdem hab ich dann von Haus aus schon eine grüne Farbe.
Das Flies ist ja meist weiss.
Bin schon auf die Fotos gespannt.

LG Markus, der von Ufermatten absolut überzeugt ist.


----------



## Nori (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Wenn man die m²-Preise anschaut ist der Unterschied schon erheblich - ABER: soviel braucht man für einen gängigen Teich auch nicht - mit 20 lfm. kommt man weit - die kosten bei 50 cm Breite sind ca. 60 €.
Nimmt man Kunstrasen kommt man auf ca. die gleichen Preise wie beim Vlies (m²-Preis unter 2,- €, also bei 20 lfm. in 50 cm Breite ca. 20 €)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Annett (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Moin.

Auch ich möchte in meinen Sumpfbereichen eher keinen Rasen... das Zeug wuchert dermaßen, dass sich die eigentlich mögliche Vielfalt der Teichpflanzen nicht mehr so richtig zeigen kann.
Es ist ja schon ohne Rasen so, dass sich nur die konkurrenzstärksten Arten durchsetzen.


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*



Nori schrieb:


> Wenn etwas Wasser verschwinden sollte füllt man eben nach



Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wie viel ist "etwas", 
Wenn Rasen auf breiter Front bis an den Teich wächst und das umgebende Gelände eher 
trockenes Gartenland ist stelle ich mir den Wasserverlust immens vor.

Jan, kann es sein das es sich bei dem Angelteich nicht um einen Folienteich handelt ? 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Sandra1976 (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Also wir haben unser Ufer mit herkömmlichen Ufermatten ausgelegt, alleine schon wegen der grünen "Grundfarbe" und da die Struktur zum einsäen einfach besser ist. Rasen wollten wir an unserem Teichrand nicht haben, da wir direkt aussen herum zum großteil eine Sumpfzone angelegt haben. Wir haben die Ufermatten im Prinzip direkt an die Sumpfzone "angeschlossen" und dort Sumpfpflanzen gepflanzt. Rasen ist geschmacksache, denk aber dran Janski, dass das Zeug ziemlich hartnäckig ist und du es nicht einfach so wieder rausreißen kannst. Da kommt immer wieder was durch. Wir zupfen das Gras immer gleich raus und schauen das wir blühende Pflanzen nachsäen oder setzen. Ist irgendwie 
doch schöner. Ist aber geschmacksache. Viel Erfolg!!
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Nori (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

@ Wuzzel:
Beziffern kann ich "etwas" nat. nicht - ich hab Ufermatten nur partiell verbaut (da wo halt die Folie noch rausgeschaut hat) - die Matten saugen sich nat. mit Wasser an und geben dadurch auch Wasser an die Luft ab (und das auch noch schneller als es auf natürliche Weise eh schon verdunstet).
Allerdings fülle ich im Normalfall gar kein Wasser nach, da (zumindest bei meinem Teich) das Regenwasser reicht - ich hab ja keine Koi und die Goldis brauchen keine Wasserwechsel.
Ich pflanze aber auch nichts in die Ufermatten - ich lasse sie auf natürliche Weise einwachsen - egal was da drüber wachsen will ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## Janski (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Sooo 
Wie ich schon sagte, dass mit dem Rasen war nur mal nen Versuch ob im Vlies überhaupt Wurzeln halten können. 
Das weiß ich nun, das es funktioniert, nächstes Frühjahr werde ich natürlich auch kleinwüchsige Wasserpflanzen drauf aussäen.

Zu dem Preis ich weiß ja nicht wie ihr das seht, aber bei Naturagart zahle ich etwa 10€ pro Meter, dass wären bei meinen etwa 40m Uferlänge um 400€.
Fürs Vlies zahle ich pro m² 3€, ich brauche etwa 1m Breite, also 40*3€ = 120€ 
Ich finde 280€ sind nicht wenig und dafür könnte man sich schon andere schöne Dinge holen.

@Wuzzel
Du hast natürlich recht es war kein Folienteich, aber der Rasen dort am Ufer sieht m.M. nach Klasse aus, schön saftig grün und dicht gewachsen, aber natürlich werde ich nen Versuch mit Wasserpflanzen starten.

Das wars erstmal von mir, ich bin jetzt Fotos machen 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Alles klar, ich denk da sollte man bei der Ufergestaltung deutlich unterscheiden, zwischen natuerlichem Teichufer und Folienteich. Ein Teich ohne Folie hat ja entweder einen ständigen Zulauf, oder wird durch Grundwasser gespeist, da sind Wasserverluste ins Umland nicht dramatisch. 
Ein Folienteich wird aber nicht dauerhaft gespeist, und im Interesse der Wasserrechnung sollte man hier die Verluste minimieren. Ok, wer dann alternativ den Rasensprenger laufen lässt kann es auch gleich aus dem Teich saugen lassen. 

Beim Preisvergleich immer auf die Qualität achten. Hast Du schon mal so ne "teure" Matte von dem Hersteller aus Ibbenbüren in Händen gehabt ? Wenn Nein, dann solltest Du das mal tun, und dann reden wir weiter übern Preisvorteil. 
Entscheiden, ob einem persönlich das dann die Ausgabe wert ist muss letzendlich jeder selber. 
Aber man kann auch vom Nutzen nicht nen normalses Vlies mit der Ufermatte vergleichen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Nori (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

@ Janski:
Die günstigen Ufermatten sind auch nicht schlecht - ich denke bestimmt besser als so ein leichtes (300g) Vlies - für 40 lfm mit 1 m Breite zahlst du bei den Ebay-Anbietern 236,- inkl. Versand. Ich halte es so, dass ich diese Anbieter auf ihrer eigenen HP besuche und dort fast immer günstigere Preise vereinbaren kann, da die Ebay-Provision wegfällt.

Gruß Nori


----------



## Janski (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi Wuzzel,

klar hatte ich sowas schon mal in den Händen gehabt, sonst würde ich hier keine ergleiche ziehen, wir waren vor ein paar Wochen auch extra 250km hin und wieder zurück gefahren zum Park von denen.
Der ist ja klein, aber fein 
Und ich muss sagen so großer Unterschied besteht da nicht, jedenfalls keiner der den 4fachen Preis rechtfertigen würde.
Es gibt genug Dinge am Teich wo ich Abstand vom günstigen nehmen würde, aber in diesem Falle nicht, aber seht selbst.
Im Prinzip ist ja bei Naturagart nur noch was raueres aufgenäht. Dies erreiche ich durch das Anrauen mit Sand 

EDIT
Ihr sehts natürlich es hat halt gefroren darum ist nicht alles aufgegangen, aber da es eh nur nen Versuch war ist mir das zur Zeit recht egal


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hallo,

über die Einsatzanforderungen und -ergebnisse von Ufermatten wird hier ausgiebig diskutiert, mit Interesse habe ich die Beiträge gelesen.

Die Sandra meint:


Sandra1976 schrieb:


> Also wir haben unser Ufer mit herkömmlichen Ufermatten ausgelegt, alleine schon wegen der grünen "Grundfarbe" und da die Struktur zum einsäen einfach besser ist...Ist aber geschmacksache...
> Gruß Sandra



Und Janski stellt fest:


Janski schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist ja bei Naturagart nur noch was raueres aufgenäht. Dies erreiche ich durch das Anrauen mit Sand...



Danke, dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.

Die Ufermatte ist ein handelsübliches -0815- Geotextil auf welchem eine zusätzliche i.d.R. grüne Krallschicht aufgenadelt ist.

Also: ich verlege ein Vlies (_korrekt ein Geotextil_) zumeist mit einer Stärke von 300 g/m² auf welchem aus optischen Gründen eine dünne grüne Krallschicht aufgenadelt ist. Das nennt sich Ufermatte.

Auch ich habe hiervon [thread=33275]*etwas über 120 m² verlegt*[/thread] und bin von der Ufermatte ganz angetan. Mit oben zitierter Feststellung von Sandra darf ich aus heutiger Sicht allerdings sagen das ich solch eine doch recht hochpreisige wertige Ufermatte (ca. 6 € pro m² ist im www möglich) nur noch an solchen Orten zum Einsatz bringen würde wo halt keine oder nur eine dürftige Einschlämmung mit lehmhaltigen Substrat möglich ist. Die lange sichtbare grüne "Grundfarbe" würde hier den Ausschlag geben.

Wie Janski schreibt ist es bzgl. des Anwuchses ausgesäter Kräuter- oder Gräsersamen unerheblich -es ist wirklich so, probiert es aus!- ob man in das zweilagige, mit der grünen Krallschicht versehene Vlies _(Geotextil)_ lehmhaltiges Substrat einreibt oder nur ein reines Vlies _(Geotextil)_ verwendet.

Ich würde daher nur da wo es aus optischen Gründen vorteilhaft wäre zu der Ufermatte greifen, ansonst ein Vlies mit 500 g/m² wählen. Da habe ich mit deutlich verringertem finanziellen Aufwand -hier ca. 1,70 €/m²- ein wesentlich besseres Ergebnis.


----------



## Janski (15. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi Peter,

genau so isses 
Und genau das wollte ich damit auch ausdrücken.
Wer viel Wert auf Optik am Anfang legt soll das teure von Naturagart kaufen, ich habe Zeit und warte einfach bis es bewachsen ist, dann ist kein Unterschied mehr sichtbar 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Theo (16. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Moin Janski.
Wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb halte ich von Gras am Teich und vor allem im Uferbereich nichts.
Zu deiner Ufermatte hab ich aber noch eine Frage: Auf Bild 1 sind Steine und ebenfalls Gras zu sehen.
Ist das ein Pflanzenbereich und soll als Filter dienen?
Hast du eine Bild von deiner ganzen Teichanlage?


----------



## Janski (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi Theo,

dass ist einfach ein Teil vom Ufer, da wächst __ Pfennigkraut, __ Bodendecker, Gras und alles mögliche, bin zur Zeit was am umbauen darum nicht sehr ansehnlich, nächstes Jahr baue ich das alles auf Schwerkraft komplett um 



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Theo (17. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hallo Jan.
Pfennig und Pfefferkraut  habe ich auch viel am alten Teich gehabt. Leider ist beim ausräumen viel verloren gegangen und ich hoffe das sich im Frühjahr noch das eine oder andere Pflänzchen finden läßt.
Wenn du umbaust bekommen wir doch etwas von deinem Bautagebuch zu sehen? 
Ich finde es immer spannend wenn man den Vorschritt mit erleben kann, und wünsche dir eine entspannte Winterruhe und hoffendlich viele gute Ideen.


----------



## Janski (19. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi Theo,

klar das werde ich machen 
Habe schon genaue Pläne gemacht, wird nen Mehrkammerfilter aus Regentonnen, mit ner Rohrpumpe betrieben 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi,

bei mir am Amphibienteich hab ich um die auf den dicken Balken und nem Ahornstamm überstehende Teichfolie abzudecken ganz normalen "billigen" Kunstrasen genommen. Jetzt, im 2 Jahr wächst da schon von ganz allein __ Moos, verschiedene Gräser, die im Teich vorhandene __ Seekanne, Blutaugensämling und anderes drauf, ohne das eine Sand und Lehmbeschmierung notwendig gewesen wär


----------



## Janski (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi Leute,

morgen wird mal ein Update erfolgen.
Von dem alten Ufer ist nichts mehr zu sehen, Pflanzen die wir von einem Bekannten bekamen haben den Teich richtig eingenommen, zwischen dem Rasen auf den Matten hat sich auch Klee und Sumpfschwertlilie angesiedelt. Gefällt mir alles richtig gut und habe so für etwa 20-30€ Vlies und 10€ Rasensamen den ganzen Teich wesentlich aufgewertet. 
Wasser ist glasklar, aber Bilder sprechen mehr als 1000 Worte, deshalb gibts morgen ordentlich Fotomaterial 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------



## Tom1402 (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hallo,

da bin ich als Neuling schon ganz gespannt wie das jetzt aussieht

Habe den Artikel ganz gelesen und überlege schon länger wie man den Uferbereich kostengünstig abdecken kann.

Rasen kommt da aber nicht drauf, ich buddel mir doch keinen Teich um später trotzdem wieder zu mähen 

liebe Grüße Tom


----------



## Janski (6. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Hi Tom, 

da wird nix gemäht  Ich lasse das ruhig was höher stehen, in der Natur mäht das ja auch keiner. Dadurch das es über dieses Vlies immer Wasser nachzieht ist das richtig saftig grün 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Jan


----------



## Janski (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

SO jetzt dann mal die Bilder


----------



## Janski (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

und weiter gehts


----------



## Janski (7. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Günstige Ufermatte*

Achso und noch eine Frage an die Pflanzenexperten,

die Pflanze von der ich einmal eine Großaufnahme gemacht habe weiß einer was das ist ?  Die wächst sowohl an Land wie auch im Wasser, bildet schwimmende Ausläufer, aber wächst auch normal in die Höhe, unter der Pflanze ist Schwimmraum für die Fische 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Jan


----------

